# Stay away from this DTG Fulfillment Company!



## jcdollar (Nov 21, 2013)

HOPE THIS IS THE CORRECT THREAD!

I normally do not do this but to help others save time and effort setting up a shop etc. I would not recommend *indyWORX* 

Below are the following emails. I ordered some of my shirts from them to see the quality etc. One item was way off, and I was told that it was because they normally do not print that type of shirt. This was okay and understandable. **** reprinted and will be shipped to me. The other discrepancy was not noticed until it was pointed out while I was wearing the shirt, as it could not be seen unless it was worn! As a brand owner I cannot afford to have discrepancy's like this! I understand that sometimes things happen, machines mess up, the print comes out wrong etc. I understand! But this just blows my mind! 

[private emails removed]

I understand things happen, but when a customer or client call's attention to a mistake you made, suck it up and deal with it! This was a waste of my time setting up shop, transferring over 70+ items from my prior vendor to IndyWORX! I am just letting others know be very cautious with them, if they mess you items up be ready to find another vendor because if you call them out on it they will take it personal! 

Hope this is the correct thread! This just blows my mind!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been on both ends of this situation. As someone who provides DTG fulfillment at wholesale prices, I regularly and weekly fire customers.

Why?

Because wholesale customers can not expect retail-level service. Period. Yes, every shirt should be individually QC'd and reprinted if there is a problem of any sort. But in a high volume environment, where we see dozens if not hundreds of pieces of artwork, there is absolutely NO WAY to confirm every design on a shirt looks identical to the design on the screen. It just can't be done.

That being said, I tell my fulfillment wholesale customers to send me a "punch list" if they have problems. The punch list should include the shirt brand, size, color, artwork file name, and a general description of what is wrong. We just expedite a reprint and reship right away.

If we get an email tearing us up, I'll reiterate that we are providing wholesale pricing and wholesale services. I can sell to you at wholesale for $12 (say $4 profit) or I can sell to retail customers for $24 for an identical product, with $16 profit. The $12 difference in price allows a LOT more service to be provided. But if a wholesale customer all of a sudden demands retail level service, I will raise their prices or give them a competitor's business card.

That being said, the company dropped the ball. BUT, if the rest of the order was acceptable, then I would give them the benefit of the doubt. If you burn through all the fulfillment houses, you're going to find yourself up a creek without a paddle.

Again, I suggest expecting wholesale level service for a wholesale price. If they screw up a job, send them a detailed explanation and request a reprint -- don't be aggressive. Mistakes happen. I recently did a job for a customer for 64 shirts, ALL DIFFERENT DESIGNS. 2 of the designs were placed 2" higher than she had requested (not in the order, but in a follow up email days after submission). She demanded a full refund for all 64 shirts because she didn't have time for us to reprint.

I fired her and told her she's welcome to shop around. We don't need someone calling and yelling because of a problem that isn't 100% our fault by any means. After asking some of my competitors about her specifically, most of them fired her months ago. Now she's going to have to pay retail to get her garment line launched. Good riddance.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I can not believe someone would even complain about 2 shirts out of 64. Then want a full refund of the 64 shirts. I had a order for 24 super bowl shirts for a bar. They wanted the cheapest route. So I did sublimation on 24 shirts that were 50/50 not 100 poly (she didn't want to pay $5.00 a shirt) she complained about the shirts and wanted them to be shiny like silkscreen. I said you wanted a cheap route and not the better way. Well I still Dj for the bar but don't do her shirts unless she wants to pay retail. On a side note the shirts were for giveaways and raffle. I Made her 12 sublimation mugs she sold. In this business there are ups and downs. Like if my drink don't taste right I need another one.


----------



## jcdollar (Nov 21, 2013)

As I agree with both of you this was an initial order of 5 items and 3 were incorrect and had issues. I called attention to one item as it was form another person, the other I found while wearing and the last one I did not even mention as I knew that this company had issues. 

From what I saw the company owners did the printing. So regardless I feel and will give no pitty to anyone who runs a fulfillment service and make a 3 mistakes on a 5 item order! And yes I expect retail quality because! Who in their right mind would start a brand and strive to sell wholesale quality print job items! PERIOD! If you say quality and claim to be experts in what you do then your work should reflect. A simple email from them back saying that they would pay more attention and fix the issue would of been fine instead of taking a simple email which was not rude personal! 

So I will never side with excuses of "High street production environment" yes if I print 50 shirts and more than 5 have issues we are going to have a problem! QC it, fix it, and move on! If I hurt other fulfillment companies feelings then tough, I run a business and will treat it as such!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I meant wholesale service not wholesale quality.

Retail prices get retail level service.


----------



## ETA (Mar 14, 2013)

Honestly, I think the tone of your email would have caused a bad response from most companies out there. I understand that you expect quality service, and by all means you should receive quality service. That said, if a mistake happens, which it no doubt will eventually, you have to deal with it respectfully.

The email you sent seemed aggressive and rushed, and even though at the time you probably didn't think your tone was an issue, as it feels justified to be angry when mistakes happen, reading something like that will not make a company want to fix the mistake for you. In this case, the company did exactly as they should have, and issued you a refund. I know many business owners who would not do the same for a customer who sent them an aggressive email.

I know it's easy to get really angry about this kind of stuff, but I have found that it is always best to keep a level head and think about how you would react if you were in their shoes. A simple notification of the mistake and a request for a fix is generally enough to keep you on their good side and get the problem taken care of. Cost free most of the time.

Once again, I completely understand why you would have been upset...but sometimes it's best to keep a cool head and handle it nicely.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I save all my "cranky" emails overnight....Then reflect on them again and edit as required.....The 2nd attempt usually works better that the 1st draft....

But seeing how you are such stickler for details, I think I would go out and buy your own equipment.....Then you can set what ever standards you want and will only have to answer to yourself....


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

royster13 said:


> I save all my "cranky" emails overnight....Then reflect on them again and edit as required.....The 2nd attempt usually works better that the 1st draft....
> 
> But seeing how you are such stickler for details, I think I would go out and buy your own equipment.....Then you can set what ever standards you want and will only have to answer to yourself....


Great advice. Sometimes I end up with 3 letters before the final one goes out.

The first one i usually make some statement encouraging them to engage in _asexual_ _reproduction_.

The second is "I'm mad as hell and ain't going to take it no more".

By the 3rd one some resemblance of polite indifference is achieved.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think most of us have come to develop two modes of service: wholesale mode and retail mode.

The guy who bought 2 instant tees In my store for $35 each gets a junkload more love than the wholesaler via email who sends 500 emails for 6 shirts at $9 each.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

I want to second this. Had I gotten an email like that I would have reacted badly too. I know people sometimes think you have to be tough when you run a business, and you do, but you have to able to communicate with someone and understand that the people running a business are just that. People.

You made it sound like it was a bad thing that the owners of the company were the ones printing your shirt. I own my company and I do most of the shirt printing. I see that as a good thing because the person pulling your shirt of the platen has a vested interest in keeping you happy and they will probably work harder for you than a large company that will siply dismiss angry emails to some business school drop-out.

If I got that sort of an email in that tone from someone I was just starting a business relationship I would have dropped them as a client too out of the assumption that the relationship was just going to go south from here.

I also think that it is not just classless, but perhaps even potentially slanderous, to put this kind of post up telling people not to do business with someone then posting emails which were never intended for public consumption.

Anyway, take it for what it's worth. Please not that I offer DTG printing and fulfillment services if only to save you the trouble of ever reaching out to me.



ETA said:


> Honestly, I think the tone of your email would have caused a bad response from most companies out there. I understand that you expect quality service, and by all means you should receive quality service. That said, if a mistake happens, which it no doubt will eventually, you have to deal with it respectfully.
> 
> The email you sent seemed aggressive and rushed, and even though at the time you probably didn't think your tone was an issue, as it feels justified to be angry when mistakes happen, reading something like that will not make a company want to fix the mistake for you. In this case, the company did exactly as they should have, and issued you a refund. I know many business owners who would not do the same for a customer who sent them an aggressive email.
> 
> ...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I did screw up an order myself two weeks ago, tho. Just bad prints. Wholesale for a "garment line". Lady blew up at me, and she had good reason to be miffed. I refunded the job on the spot and offered to reprint again at no charge.

We were slammed that print shift, and no one bothered to QC. Good lesson. Not too expensive.

Still, there are times we drop the ball. I try to make good on it. My fear is she'll now get too OCD with future orders -- once a customer is unhappy, there's little to do but hope they'll look past it.


----------



## indyworx (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello All,

This is Christopher from INDYworx, just wanted say I'm not sure why Mr. JC Dollar is going out of his way to try and hurt my business. I'm sure as the other DTG owners who have commented can attest to that 100% perfection is impossible to attain. In the month of February, we printed 7500 shirts and we only have 3 mistakes.

I thought I did the honorable thing and refunded his purchases and gave him his commission immediately and even through in some extra for his trouble. We work with thousands of clients and I can easily say this is the most aggressive email I've ever gotten. All of our customers realize that issues sometime happen and INDYworx always makes good, by either a refund or a reprint. 

Before anyone out there makes a decision about myself or my business, I would urge them to reach out to me at [email protected].

Thanks for listening.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Solid follow-up.

I would not be so neutral or kind, haha.


----------



## bilalhk (Feb 26, 2014)

Try out telesquad llc .Very freindly crew and awsum print quality with 24 hours shipping and using top of the line kornits .


----------



## bilalhk (Feb 26, 2014)

But even then I would not talk like that about any business .


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

We have dealt with Indyworx and have nothing but good things to say about their service. The quality of the work they have done for us has been fantastic. I would reccomend them to anyone.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Then funny thing i dont get is why do most complain on a t-shirt forum that 95% of us make shirts. If you want retail quality then buy your own equipment and make it yourself. I get people wanting single shirts at retail price and there shirts are top. Then i get some that say they want a quality shirt with discount price they get a retail quality but a slight discount. $20 shirt for $15 then there is wholesale quality which all has its issues.


----------



## wardogbobie (Oct 10, 2013)

they have always done great work for me


----------

